# Fiesta Americana Villas Los Cabos



## chickensoop (Nov 24, 2016)

I am booked up for May, 2017.  I noticed the all inclusive offer for $80 per person per day. This seems quite pricey as when 2 of us vacation at other places, we average about $100-130 per day for 2 of us ($50-65 each per day).  We are not huge people and try to eat healthy and don't drink much booze.

If you don't go all inclusive, can you still eat meals there, at a reasonable price?  We are there for 2 weeks so I don't want to get all jammed up looking at the same buffets and meals every single day.  We like to get out and explore local cuisine, but still, we need to eat local breakfast and lunch at the hotel, while heading out for supper.


----------



## CodyA88 (Nov 24, 2016)

Just out of curiosity, where do you go where AI is only $50-65/per person?  I'm going to FA Cabo in June and am excited about the optional $80 AI.  Although, my wife and I, ok mainly me, will put down some drinks while we're there.


----------



## GT75 (Nov 24, 2016)

chickensoop said:


> If you don't go all inclusive, can you still eat meals there, at a reasonable price?  We are there for 2 weeks so I don't want to get all jammed up looking at the same buffets and meals every single day.  We like to get out and explore local cuisine, but still, we need to eat local breakfast and lunch at the hotel, while heading out for supper.



Yes you can still eat your meals there w/o going AI.    We will be going on our 3 trip there this February.   Personally, we like to eat our breakfast in our room (watching the whales) and sometimes our lunch.     We like to go out for dinner in town and the other lunches (we always rent a car for this).   We haven't eaten the food at FA because we like to experience the local atmosphere.


----------



## PezLori (Dec 17, 2016)

I've been curious about this too. We're interested in this location and unsure about the AI option. We'd like to have some poolside meals and drinks, and mix it up for dinner. Breakfast likely in our room. Can anyone give some info about food pricing if you don't go the AI route? Thanks!


----------



## GT75 (Dec 17, 2016)

PezLori said:


> Can anyone give some info about food pricing if you don't go the AI route? Thanks!



We will be there February 9-16.   I should be able to capture pictures of the menus for you then. (if someone doesn't answer with details beforehand).


----------



## buzglyd (Dec 17, 2016)

There are several different restaurants there with various prices. We didn't do the AI when we were there because we like to eat in town. The food at FA was good. 

We only stayed 3 nights. If I was there longer, I might do AI for a few days. $80 a day isn't bad but we like to drink.


----------



## mrsmusic (Dec 18, 2016)

I haven't been there, yet, but we own there.  I called to ask about a guest who is going at the end of February.  As an owner or a guest of an owner, and I think if you are coming from HGVC as well, you can pick which days to do AI. for instance, not your first day and last day for travel - or if you know you are going to be out sightseeing or on a tour.  You just have to decide and pick when you check in and pay for it.


----------



## Helaine (Dec 18, 2016)

They also have some AI that is for less than the whole day - breakfast and lunch, for example.


----------



## MattnTricia (Dec 29, 2016)

We stayed at the FA Los Cabos in Dec 2015.

AI is the only way to go unless you are going to cook in your timeshare unit. 

Drinks and food are very pricey. 

IMHO $80 a day is way less than almost any other resort and a value at Fiesta as their service is exceptional. 

Also remember that


----------



## Passport (Jan 10, 2017)

My first post!  My fiancé and I were there December 2016 and loved it.  If you book the all inclusive all week at the outset of your arrival the price is $70 per person a day.  Or, you can decide daily for $80 per person whether you want all inclusive.  We do not eat or drink much either. We added the all inclusive every other day and took it easy diet and drinking wise and hit the gym when not on the all inclusive days.    Non all inclusive days totaled about $100 (for 2 of us) a day.  I would experiment and see what works best for you guys.


----------



## elleny76 (Feb 28, 2017)

CodyA88 said:


> Just out of curiosity, where do you go where AI is only $50-65/per person?  I'm going to FA Cabo in June and am excited about the optional $80 AI.  Although, my wife and I, ok mainly me, will put down some drinks while we're there.



 The Op means they eat appx on their own (no AI) an average $50-65 each per day.


----------

